# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  HIDROGEL AGRICOLA - XILEMAGEL, SOLUCION PARA TUS PROBLEMAS CON EL AGUA EN TUS CULTIVOS

## Talib

¿No llueve y tus cultivos pasan por estrés hídrico?; ¿tienes problemas con el agua?; ¿Es muy difícil y costoso conseguir agua?; ¿En tu zona o región hay sequía?; ¿El suelo de tu chacra o parcela no retiene agua y por consiguiente tienes que regar con mayor frecuencia?; ¿Quieres ahorrar dinero, tiempo y agua?... la solución esta en el nuevo producto en el mercado nacional peruano: XILEMAGEL, que es un hidrogel agrícola, o polímero absorbente de agua que tiene la capacidad de absorber hasta 300 veces su peso en agua, aproximadamente entre 8 a 10 gr de XILEMAGEL absorben 1 litro de agua (mucho depende de la calidad de agua), evita perder nutrientes ya que lo puedes aplicar hidratado con estos, y su duración en el suelo es de mínimo 5 años.  Ahora te invito a compartir inquietudes, dudas, experiencias, consultas, etc.  Comercializamos y asesoramos a nivel nacional, ya nuestro producto viene siendo usado por agricultores y empresas relacionados al rubro, con excelentes resultados.  Estamos atentos a sus comentarios.  XILEMA SAC ventas@xilemaperu.com
987043216 https://facebook.com/xilemaperu/Temas similares: SOLUCIÓN PARA LA FALTA DE AGUA EN TUS CULTIVOS DE FRUTA, XILEMAGEL: HIDROGEL AGRICOLA PROBLEMAS POR FALTA DE AGUA?, XILEMAGEL, HIDROGEL AGRICOLA EN PERU Artículo: Grafeno: Una posible solución para la futura disponibilidad de agua de riego Solución a problemas más comunes en Tilapicultura, envío sin costo. Canon Hídrico: La solución al problema del agua en Majes Siguas II

----------

